# Quiet Electric Fans?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Posted this on another forum, but wanted to check-in here as well...

So here is my dilema... My car came with an aluminum rad with twin electric fans (see pic). The setup pulls a TON of air, and no cooling issues whatsoever. The problem is that the fan noise is VERY annoying. Unlike a mechanical fan, this is a loud "whirring" noise, which you can hear coming down the street long before you see the car! Of course it is even more noticeable since I replaced my noisy headers with RAM AIR exhaust manifolds.

Searching through Summit, the 12" 1,000 cfm flex-a-lite fans were advertised as "very quiet". I ordered two of them at $80 each, and tested a fan outside of the car. Well, they are almost as loud as my old fans, and dont pull as much air (but still probably plenty).

I have an 18" clutch fan I am thinking of switching to, but will need to fit a shroud, etc. However, I do like the function of the electric fans, just not the irritating noise!

Has anyone used electric fans they would consider as quiet??


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

No, I haven't personally.

However, my father does custom jobs and he hates electric fans. They push less air and are problematic are his usual stated opinions. Will he do them for people, yes. Does he like them, no. He doesn't mind putting them on in cars destined for cooler climes.

Quiet is generally associated with lower RPM or build quality. Sorry, I don't have much more to add.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Run a louder exhaust? :lol:

I run an electric fan off of a Lincoln LSC on my car and it is very quiet and they are low profile too. Maybe try an OEM electric fan. You can test em out at the "yard" with a lawn tractor battery and a couple of wire leads with alligator clips, something I always take when I go yardin' for electrical parts like window motors and such.


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

Mid 90 taurus fans, and stock 4th gen dual electric both high cfm and quiet.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

ordered up a Taurus fan from eBay to try out. Will post the results!


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

All eletric fans will have some noise. The fans spin so fast and most of the noise your are hearing usally is the noise of the air being suck through the veins.
I actually prefer eletric fans on any custom car by far for many reasons. Number one is they do not rob any horsepower from the engine to run.
The biggest problem for most people who are doing this as a hobby is they have to be wired properly to work properly and you need some background on how they operate. Not a problem for any mechanic that works on newer cars.
I have found that the fan set up from the 96-2001 Dodge or Chrysler minivans work great. One thing that is great about them is that they use a dual pancake motor set up so the whole asemble is only requires about 4 inches total.
I used this set up on an 84 Z-28 that I put a 454 big block in and with a stock size dual core radiator and a 185 degree switch it worked perfectly even with the A/c running.
My 36 Ford is also running a set of two 10 inch eletric fans to cool the 53 Mercury flathead also with a 185 degree switch and once the fans cut in the tempature quickly drops to 165 and shuts of. I personally love electric fans and they have yet to fail me. On both of these cars the exhaust was so loud you could not hear the fans though! Glasspacks for the 36 Ford and the Camaro have no mufflers just pipe!


----------

